# RamNode Launches Los Angeles!



## Nick_A (Jan 19, 2015)

_Atlanta, GA - January 19, 2015_ - *RamNode LLC* is proud to announce the launch of our new location in *Los Angeles*! In addition to our Atlanta, Seattle, New York City, and Netherlands locations, we now offer our lightning fast SSD and SSD-Cached VPSs in one of the Equinix facilities in LA. This new location should provide great service to west coast US and Asia-Pacific clients. Our network blend is comprised of PCCW and NTT. We also offer optional Staminus DDoS protection for LA VPSs.

More information on our new offerings may be found on our website: www.RamNode.com.


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 19, 2015)

yay the perfect location for me 

thanks Nick !


----------



## MannDude (Jan 19, 2015)

For some reason I thought you guys were already in LA. Anyhow, congrats on the expansion!


----------



## josephb (Jan 20, 2015)

Good work!

Now to update the location map on the website


----------



## MannDude (Jan 20, 2015)

josephb said:


> Good work!
> 
> Now to update the location map on the website


Looks like they have already!


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, sorry, forgot to purge the Cloudflare cache.


----------



## bibo (Feb 5, 2015)

I have seen very nice and positive reviews but Seattle location seems to have a network bottleneck
Here is a network speed test review:

https://venlig.com/ramnode-seattle-vps-network-speedtest-worldwide/

Hows the network of LA location ?


----------

